
China’s tech giants want to go global. Just one thing might stand in their way - howard941
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612598/chinas-tech-giants-want-to-go-global-just-one-thing-might-stand-in-their-way/
======
yorwba
The "one thing" apparently being the Chinese government.

~~~
zelon88
Important note: Not by direct intervention, but by cronyism, international
distrust, and an almost comical propensity to promote quantity over quality.

